# How did you learn?



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

As the title says really, how did you guys learn to buy and sell shares and know whats good or bad? 

What software/websites do you use? and is it a club where you get the info on the latest shares? or do you learn the trade then research the shares yourself?

I wouldn't mind investing £100 of wages just to make a small profit or to learn how it all works.


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

One way i learnt was to read The Naked Trader. I found the book very helpful, including sites to use for trading and research. You can buy the book from amazon or ebay. The other way i learnt was went on a tip from someone and lost loads of cash, so i got the above book and a few others.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Really? i've seen that book on Amazon before and was tempted to buy it, but eventually opted out, 
If you could do me a favour is there any chance you could tell me or pm me the books you found the most helpful and the must buys, thanks


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

+1 for the Naked Trader by Robbie Burns, this is a must read for anyone wanting to trade shares, a very easy read, and you can follow Robbie’s trades on his website nakedtrader.co.uk
With £100 you will more than likely need to look at spread betting (not as bad as it sounds) conventional trading will eat your money up and you will need to see a massive growth to get any profit.
For example, if you had £100 to spend on shares, you get charged £10 to buy them, leaving you £90 investment, if they go up 20% you will have £108 but it costs £10 to sell them, leaving you with £98. 
Get the book, you will wish you had bought it the first time you looked at it, I know I did.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep anything less than £1000 to invest in the conventional way you will lose out in tax & commission fees.

Spread Betting

Essentially you are betting on the number of points a stock will fall (going short) or rise (going long) over the "spread". This is the form of share dealing that with little outlay you can make a lot of money *However this is were you can lose more than you invest!!!!!*

As well as reading the book you need to find a few sectors that interest you (Mining, Advertising, Tourism, Gas&Oil expolration etc....) And watch how certain shares react. *Buy on the rumour of news and sell on the release*

I have only been investing for a few months now and its been a huge learning curve

I use www.iii.co.uk where they have bulliten boards similar to DW but on a smaller scale that discuss the stock you are thinking of buying. (beware of ramping/deramping)

www.shareprice.co.uk (register to give you live share prices)

www.sharesforum.co.uk (Shares forum)

Before investing in a stock i would read the "New Traders" forum on the above link

My advice is:

1) Bet money you can afford to lose
2) Set yourself a plan of action
3) If you see a good profit - take it, dont be greedy


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

I also have 

The Financial Spread Betting Handbook by Malcol Pryor

ISBN 978-1-897597-93-4

This book explains alot about spread betting, and is very usefull, just type the ISBN into amazon.

The above book and the naked trader book should cover virtually everthing to some extent.

Again only trade what you can afford to lose.

Good luck


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

gsd2000 said:


> One way i learnt was to read The Naked Trader. I found the book very helpful, including sites to use for trading and research. You can buy the book from amazon or ebay. The other way i learnt was went on a tip from someone and lost loads of cash, so i got the above book and a few others.


Which one ther are 2 ?


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the second edition ISBN 978-1-905641-51-2

mba, i'm still a novice, so thanks again for the website links, shareprice.co.uk is good as i can get live prices for free on my iphone


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I am looking at getting an iPhone soon too so would be glad of any fedback from their app 

If you want even further access to volumes/spreads/stock availability theni suggest getting Level 2 Access. ive not used it myself but heard it can be quite useful if day tradin.


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

mba said:


> I am looking at getting an iPhone soon too so would be glad of any fedback from their app
> 
> If you want even further access to volumes/spreads/stock availability theni suggest getting Level 2 Access. ive not used it myself but heard it can be quite useful if day tradin.


I joined ADVFN.com as a standard member (free), after a couple of weeks the emailed asking if I wanted to upgrade, a one month free trial inc. Level 2


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

The iphone shareprice app is good if a little buggy. The live prices are good and you can also add alerts. The main problem is that i have had alerts trigger when they should not have but the plus side is you do get an email to say the alert was triggered. Im sure that the minor bugs will be sorted out in time.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

any app for Blackberyy Bold?


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Just ordered the Naked Trader's book and the Financial Spread Betting Handbook by Malcol Pryor. Hopefully start trading in a few months when i know how the game works, just need to sort out what sites to use and what software. 

Thanks for your help lads, greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck Max


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good luck Max, i will hopefully start spread betting next week, just need to transfer some money into my new account


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Good luck mba, and good luck to you gsd, lets hope we can spot some rough diamonds!


----------

